# Skipooter Transporter



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooter Transporter

​*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

WOW now the boys can come visit Budget and the boys:fingerx: . Maybe you can hop on board too SUPER


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Very funny Scotty, now beam down my feathers!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

.....Thing's we pretty much knew our boys had access to, now we have visual proof. It's good to see the snickers is gonna transport with them too.....they may be hungry when they get reassembled at their destination.....:laughing:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Ooh, a teleportation device! I have always wanted to get my hands on one of those.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How cute! Where have they been transported TOO??  I hope they have a safe return!


----------



## prescription (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow!! Can I ask them to transport me to rainbow bridge to meet my deceased budgies please? Oh and I'll promise to give them a year long millet spray treat if accepted  x


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



WOW now the boys can come visit Budget and the boys:fingerx: . Maybe you can hop on board too SUPER

Click to expand...

Team Skipooter won't allow me to use their transporter.
They said I'm too big and it would cause the transporter to crash. 



wwdragon said:



Very funny Scotty, now beam down my feathers! 

Click to expand...

 Feathers are being floated down individually -- good luck finding where each of them goes! :laugh:



Jonah said:



.....Thing's we pretty much knew our boys had access to, now we have visual proof. It's good to see the snickers is gonna transport with them too.....they may be hungry when they get reassembled at their destination.....:laughing:

Click to expand...

 Good spotting, Randy! Scooter refused to get on-board the transporter without his snack. 



aluz said:



Ooh, a teleportation device! I have always wanted to get my hands on one of those. 

Click to expand...

Me too, Ana! I think it would be great fun. 



RavensGryf said:



How cute! Where have they been transported TOO??  I hope they have a safe return! 

Click to expand...

 Julie -- you know these boys...
With them everything is TS/NOFORN so they can't disclose that type of information. 



prescription said:



Wow!! Can I ask them to transport me to rainbow bridge to meet my deceased budgies please? Oh and I'll promise to give them a year long millet spray treat if accepted  x

Click to expand...

 I asked Skipooter for you and was told travel to that realm of the Universe is strictly prohibited so they regret they cannot honor your request. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope they don't get lost :wow: 

This sounds like a very risky business, boys...If you weren't such valiant budgies, your mum might not let you go!  

But no worries--I see you even packed extra rations


----------



## prescription (Jul 24, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> I asked Skipooter for you and was told travel to that realm of the Universe is strictly prohibited so they regret they cannot honor your request. :hug:*


hmm..not fair....thinking of dressing like a budgie and sneaking into the transporter now....first lemme find a budgie mask


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

:wow::spy:


Jonah said:


> .....Thing's we pretty much knew our boys had access to, now we have visual proof. It's good to see the snickers is gonna transport with them too.....they may be hungry when they get reassembled at their destination.....:laughing:


Randy I didn't even spot that you are one eagle eyed super Mod if ever I saw one :ranger:


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Man, I wish they would have built me a transporter!! That would be incredibly convenient.... I wonder if their parents posses the same qualities as they do? If so, I wonder if they could be persuaded to make me one here for the aviary :spy:

If I make any progress with the little stinkers on my end, I will let you know Deb *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



I hope they don't get lost :wow:

This sounds like a very risky business, boys...If you weren't such valiant budgies, your mum might not let you go! 

But no worries--I see you even packed extra rations 

Click to expand...

 Yep, Team Skipooter is always prepared! 



prescription said:



hmm..not fair....thinking of dressing like a budgie and sneaking into the transporter now....first lemme find a budgie mask 

Click to expand...

The boys would like to help you... after checking further, they learned the transponder will work for you but ONLY during an event called "Dream-time". It appears you will have to be in deep REM sleep for this to take place. If you'd like to make the trip during that time, be sure to give Skipooter a call and they'll be happy to help. :hug:



Pretty boy said:



:wow::spy:

Randy I didn't even spot that you are one eagle eyed super Mod if ever I saw one :ranger:

Click to expand...

 You have to look closely at Skipooter's adventures, Cathy -- who knows what you might see. 



CuteLittleBirdies said:



Man, I wish they would have built me a transporter!! That would be incredibly convenient.... I wonder if their parents posses the same qualities as they do? If so, I wonder if they could be persuaded to make me one here for the aviary :spy:

If I make any progress with the little stinkers on my end, I will let you know Deb 

Click to expand...

Good luck with that, Lindsey!

Skipooter said they didn't build the transporter, it was made especially for XXXXXXX. 
Oh, sorry that got redacted as being classified. 
Anyway, what I can tell you is that some really smart guy with a PhD and Nobel Prize in Physics built it. 
Few in this world even know of it's existence!
The Scientist hasn't yet perfected a transporter model that will safely accommodate human teleportation.

*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*


FaeryBee said:



Good luck with that, Lindsey!

Skipooter said they didn't build the transporter, it was made especially for XXXXXXX. 
Oh, sorry that got redacted as being classified. 
Anyway, what I can tell you is that some really smart guy with a PhD and Nobel Prize in Physics built it. 
Few in this world even know of it's existence!
The Scientist hasn't yet perfected a transporter model that will safely accommodate human teleportation.



Click to expand...

Hmm... that is QUITE the convenient response there team Skipooter... but I would expect nothing less from you as you are widely known as the best :spy:

However, we shall see what comes of the "Spray Millet Incentives Program" I have carefully been working on for a number of weeks. This technique is widely known as the biggest temptation in the budgie world as far as I know on my end, with few budgies able to survive its powers. If there is truth to be found, I have high hopes of finding it... :spy:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool... Captain Kirk Skipooter and Doctor Spock Scooter on the Star Trek Enterprise doing there duties saving the world transforming down to one of the stars to fight the bad guys and to pick up more snicker bars

Deb. Love this I always look forward to your work you do really good work and they always put a smile on my face.... Oh now you have the Snickers bar transforming with your two guys so they need a chocolate break while going through the time zone..First thing I saw was the snickers bar.... I had my eyes peeled on the chocolate bar..Now I have to eat some chocolate yum.......


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

How exciting!! My girls are positively sure Skipooter is headed this way.. as a precurser to their top secret adventure.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


CuteLittleBirdies said:




However, we shall see what comes of the "Spray Millet Incentives Program" I have carefully been working on for a number of weeks. This technique is widely known as the biggest temptation in the budgie world as far as I know on my end, with few budgies able to survive its powers. If there is truth to be found, I have high hopes of finding it... :spy:

Click to expand...

Skipooter has great skills when it comes to the agents' code of deter deny deflect disarm and defend

:spy: eep: :behindsofa: :undwech:



LynandIndigo said:



First thing I saw was the snickers bar..

Click to expand...

 You are always quite good at locating Skipooters secret Snickers, Lyn! :thumbsup:



jrook said:



How exciting!! My girls are positively sure Skipooter is headed this way.. as a precurser to their top secret adventure. 

Click to expand...

 Skipooter may well be planning a stop-over on the way to their destination but in true secret agent form, they refuse to disclose that vital information. *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Deb - Your imagination knows No bounds! And, by the way, Skipooter has transported us all to virtually every environment and dramatic situation we could ever hope to experience - Thanks!*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow....:wow: having a device like this was always the top for me- it is a common joke for us here too, when someone is driving too fast on the streets to get somewhere 
Now the boys can come over here and maybe take you with them!  :jumping:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's so cool! But I hope everything goes well. Maybe Skipper gets Scooter's body and vice versa because the teleporting goes wrong!


----------

